# Incredible new all terrain boards



## Lazy Bear (Oct 5, 2008)

I want to present to you an outstanding new generation of snowboards:

The D1 from Dupraz snowboards which was invented, designed and thourougly tested in the Swiss and French Alps. If you want to discover the mountain in all of its aspects, wether it be in powder, on ice, on sluchy, crusty snow or on groomed slopes, this board is the best board I have known until now after 17 years of riding. Its shape is very impressive with a long pointed nose for powder riding. This allows you to stay on top of the snow and prevents your nose from getting stuck in the snow which would send you heads over heels. The boards are tall. They come in two sizes: 178 cm and 165 cm, but their effective edge is small (that is the surface which is in contact with the snow). This means that when you ride the D1 165 cm, it is like having a 156 cm under your feet.

Another incredible feature about these boards is that they have a very short sidecut radius, which means you can carve the hell out of the slope, taking very powerful turns as close to the ground as you want to without fear of having the edges let go. To further ensure the edges do not let go, the board has a very stiff tail which acts as a power brake when you go into a frenzied carving session. The idea behind the board is to bring the sensation of surfing on water back to the snow. The shape of the board is based on the first boards ever made in the 80's that looked like surf boards. This means the D1s have the best from old and new: an old concept revamped with modern materials. 
Incredibly, this board is also a great board to ride switch and doing tricks such as nose / tail presses and slides. 
If any of you are interested, please contact me. The retail price for these boards is 499$ as an introductory price to the US market. If you have any questions, feel free to contact me.

For more info, please check the following website: Dupraz - Snowboards
For youtube videos, go check the following links:

1. For an explanation in English, watch:

YouTube - technial support of dupraz board 

2. For a powder session that takes place in my village, watch:

Dupraz-Leysin powder session

3. For a carving session on the slope, watch:
YouTube - Super Dupraz

4. Finally to see that this board is also a great board for switch riding
and doing little tricks such as nose presses on the slope, watch:

YouTube - Ludo Strohl Dupraz D1


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

looks very old school


----------



## Lazy Bear (Oct 5, 2008)

old school indeed with a new flavor!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Deffinately an interesting board. Looks like an awesome ride. It's probably something I wouldn't invest in at this time in my snowboarding life, but if I went often and all over the place I'd probabnly consider that as a second board for back country, and powder.

For sure a nice board. Would love to atleast try it one day.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Something tells me they aren't all terrain with that shape.


----------

